# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Quảng Ninh tự túc?

## konica

Cho mình xin *kinh nghiệm du lịch Quảng Ninh tự túc* như đi lại, khách sạn , địa điểm vui chơi... Cám ơn nhiều!

----------


## thietht

Mình xin tư vấn cho bạn một số *kinh nghiệm du lịch Quảng Ninh tự túc*: 

*- Về đi lại:*

Bạn có thể đến Quảng Ninh bằng xe khách, hay máy bay, riêng máy bay, bạn sẽ trung chuyển ở sân bay Cát Bi (Hải Phòng). Trong bài này, chúng ta sẽ tạm chọn Hà Nội làm điểm xuất phát.

Bằng phương tiện công cộng

Từ Hà Nội, bạn có thể mua vé xe của các hãng xe uy tín như Hoàng Long, Phúc Xuyên, SInh Thành… để đến Quảng Ninh. Lưu ý, Quảng Ninh có 4 thành phố (Hạ Long, Móng Cái, Uông Bí, Cẩm Phả ) và một thị xã (Quảng Yên), vì thế tùy theo lịch trình tham quan cụ thể mà chọn điểm đến để tránh sai sót.

Bằng phương tiện cá nhân

Quảng Ninh khá gần Hà Nội nên bạn có thể di chuyển bằng xe máy hay xe ô tô. Có hai hướng di chuyển như sau:

Từ Hà Nội theo tuyến đường 5 - ngã ba Sài Đồng, từ Sài Đồng theo đường 1 đến Bắc Ninh theo đường 18 đi Phả Lại- Chí Linh - Đông Triều - Uông Bí - Hạ Long.
Từ Hà Nội qua thành phố Hải Dương, đến thị trấn Nam Sách rẽ theo Quốc lộ 183 qua thị trấn Sao Đỏ, Đông Triều, Uông Bí, đến Hạ Long.
Điểm trừ của cung đường này khá bụi. Chưa kể tùy thời tiết trong năm (nắng, lạnh) không thuận tiện cho việc di chuyển.

*- Về chỗ ở:*

Quảng Ninh có 4 thành phố và một thị xã nên rất khó để có thể nêu tuyến đường thuận tiện cho di chuyển hay tên của những khách sạn giá hợp túi dân du lịch bụi. Một bí quyết nhỏ để bạn có thể “săn” một chỗ ở như ý khi đến đây là số lượng nhà nghỉ, khách sạn ở khu vực trung tâm có giá khá cao và luôn trong tình trạng cháy phòng. Cách tốt nhất là nên “dạt” ra vùng ven, giá phòng rẻ và luôn có phòng trống.

*- Về địa điểm tham quan:*

Hạ Long với vẻ đẹp “thoát tục” của vịnh nước trong xanh in bóng những núi đá vôi nhiều hình dáng, những động thạch nhũ tuyệt đẹp, bãi tắm hoang sơ luôn có sức hút đối với mọi du khách trong và ngoài nước. Có hai phương án tham quan vịnh là thuê tàu tại bến (giá từ 1,2 triệu - 1,5 triệu, nếu ghép đoàn thì 250.000 đồng/người) hay du thuyền. Lưu ý không mua hay thưởng thức hải sản tại các bè trên vịnh. (xem thêm: Những lưu ý khi đi du lịch ‘Bụi’ ở Hạ Long)

Điểm đến thứ hai của thành phố này là đảo Tuần Châu với khu giải trí quốc tế cùng tên. Tuần Châu tuyệt đẹp với hàng loạt công trình lớn nhỏ tạo nên một khu phức hợp hoàn hảo. Tuy nhiên, theo nhận định của dân du lịch bụi, Tuần Châu chỉ đẹp vào ban đêm với những ánh đèn, sân khấu nước… còn ban ngày, nó chỉ “bằng hay nhỉnh hơn T”.

Bên cạnh hai danh thắng này, thành phố Hạ Long còn có cụm di tích núi Bài Thơ, một quần thể di tích lịch sử ,văn hóa gồm núi Bài Thơ, chùa Long Tiên và đền thờ Trần Quốc Nghiễn; nhà thờ Hòn Gai, nhà thờ lớn nhất tỉnh Quảng Ninh; bảo tàng Quảng Ninh, nơi lưu giữ, trưng bày nhiều hiện vật có giá trị về lịch sử; cảng Cái Lân sầm uất; các mỏ than với không khí làm việc sôi nổi của hàng nghìn thợ mỏ; trung tâm thương mại Hạ Long nhộn nhịp; công viên quốc tế Hoàng Gia vừa hiện đại vừa dân tộc…
Thắng cảnh nổi bật của thành phố Uông Bí là "đất tổ Phật giáo Việt Nam" Yên Tử. Ngoài việc đây là một ngọn núi quanh năm ẩn hiện trong mây, đến Yên Tử, bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của hàng loạt ngôi chùa trên núi, nhất là chùa Đồng uy nghiêm tọa lạc trên đỉnh núi; tìm hiểu và cảm nhận truyền thuyết của mạch gạo không bao giờ cạn, vục mặt trong làn nước mát rượi chảy từ trong núi, vắt vẻo trong mây trên cáp treo, “bò” trên các bậc đá, thở hắt sau khi chinh phục các bậc thang, ngắm nhìn thành phố Uông Bí từ trên cao hay cảm giác không thể điều khiển hai chân vài ngày sau. Ngoài Yên Tử, hai địa danh bạn đừng quên ghé ở thành phố này là Thiền viện trúc lâm và KDL Yên Trung.

Đảo Rều (Đảo Đất), hòn Con Cóc, hòn Đầu Người, hòn Oản, hòn Ấm, hòn Mặt Quỷ, hòn Thiên Nga hay KDL đền và hang động Vũng Đục, hang Hanh... là những danh thắng của thành phố Cẩm Phả. Hầu hết các địa danh này nằm trong vịnh Hạ Long hay Bái Tử Long nên song song với việc tham quan, chiêm bái, là cảm giác thư giãn khi bạn lênh đên trên mặt nước bao la.

Thành phố Móng Cái thu hút bạn với chợ biên giới Móng Cái sầm uất; Trà Cổ, bãi biển trữ tình nhất Việt Nam và đình Trà Cổ uy nghiêm. Thị xã Quảng Yên là vẻ đẹp của vùng đất cổ mà không xưa ngoài vẻ yên ả của một làng quê thanh bình, của những cụ già còng lưng thả bước trên đường, của món nem chạo nổi tiếng thì hai cây lim có tuổi thọ trên 700 tuổi, một số địa danh mang tên "Rừng" gắn với chiến thắng Bạch Đằng và hàng loạt các ngôi chùa, miếu được công nhận là di tích lịch sử là điểm nhấn.

Ngoài ra, Quảng Ninh còn quyến rũ du khách với Vân Đồn, thương cảng sầm uất đầu tiên của Việt Nam từ thời Lý, Trần; biển Quan Lạn hoang sơ, đảo Cô Tô thơ mộng và hùng vĩ…

*- Về đặc sản:*

Quảng Ninh có khá nhiều món ăn tại chỗ và mang về như bún xào ngán, gỏi hà, canh chua hà, nem chạo, chả mực, gà Tiên Yên, sái sùng, rượu nếp, rượu ngán, bề bề…

*Lưu ý:* Quảng Ninh có khá nhiều món ăn tại chỗ và mang về như bún xào ngán, gỏi hà, canh chua hà, nem chạo, chả mực, gà Tiên Yên, sái sùng, rượu nếp, rượu ngán, bề bề…




Ngoài ra, để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Quảng Ninh click vào *du lịch Quảng Ninh* - *du lich Quang Ninh*

Chúc bạn có một chuyến đi an toàn và vui vẻ!

----------


## vietstar.art

Hầu hết các địa danh này nằm trong vịnh Hạ Long hay Bái Tử Long nên song  song với việc tham quan, chiêm bái, là cảm giác thư giãn khi bạn lênh  đên trên mặt nước bao la.

----------


## nguoiduathu

thông tin hữu ích cám ơn bạn

----------


## thuty

Có lần xuống Quảng Ninh ăn thịt chó ngon kinh  :cuoi:

----------


## dulich123

*Về đi lại:*
Bạn có thể đến Quảng Ninh bằng xe khách, hay máy bay, riêng máy bay, bạn sẽ trung chuyển ở sân bay Cát Bi (Hải Phòng). Trong bài này, chúng ta sẽ tạm chọn Hà Nội làm điểm xuất phát.

*Bằng phương tiện công cộng*

Từ Hà Nội, bạn có thể mua vé xe của các hãng xe uy tín như Hoàng Long, Phúc Xuyên, SInh Thành… để đến Quảng Ninh. Lưu ý, Quảng Ninh có 4 thành phố (Hạ Long, Móng Cái, Uông Bí, Cẩm Phả ) và một thị xã (Quảng Yên), vì thế tùy theo lịch trình tham quan cụ thể mà chọn điểm đến để tránh sai sót.*Khách sạn ở vịnh Hạ Long*
Trung tâm du lịch Hạ Long là Bãi Cháy với nhiều khách sạn đạt chuẩn 3-4 sao như: Sài Gòn Hạ Long, Hạ Long Plaza, Royal Lotus, Mường Thanh….
Ngoài ra còn nhiều khách sạn, nhà nghỉ mini tư nhân nằm ở phố Vườn Đào, đường Hậu Cần là những lựa chọn hợp lý cho những người có thu nhập trung bình. Nếu có phương tiện cá nhân, du khách có thể qua cầu Bãi Cháy sang trung tâm TP Hạ Long, ở đây cũng có rất nhiều nhà nghỉ tư nhân có mức giá “vừa phải” mà chất lượng phòng ốc đạt tiêu chuẩn.
*Tàu ngủ đêm trên vịnh Hạ Long*
Một dịch vụ mới phát triển thời gian gần đây là tour tham quan nghỉ đêm trên Vịnh được đối tượng có thu nhập khá trở lên sử dụng tương đối nhiều.

*Ăn ở đâu?*
Du khách đến với Hạ Long đều muốn thưởng thức hải sản ở đây. Các loại cua, ghẹ, bề bề, tu hài, cá, mực… chắc không thể thiếu trong mỗi bữa ăn của thực khách.
Đến Hạ Long nhớ nếm thử món đặc sản từ bề bề.
Địa điểm du khách có thể thưởng thức hải sản là các nhà hàng nằm ở trung tâm khu du lịch Bãi Cháy hoặc một số nhà hàng nằm ở khu Cái Dăm như Thiên Anh, Ngọc Sương…
Nếu sang TP Hạ Long có rất nhiều nhà hàng để du khách lựa chọn như Phượng Loan, Thắng Thuỳ, Ánh Dương – Hương Lan, hoặc các nhà hàng nằm ở khu đường bao biển Cọc 5 như Laptop2, Vịnh Xanh, JumBo, Lan Hương, Đặng Hiền…; các nhà bè Hồng Đậm, Hạ Long…
Đối với du khách hay thức khuya, thưởng thức ẩm thực đêm tại khu Cái Dăm (Bãi Cháy) hoặc tại phố ẩm thực Giếng Đồn (Hạ Long) với những món ốc và hải sản cũng là những trải nghiệm thú vị.
Hạ Long có những món ngon từ ốc rất đặc trưng.
Một lựa chọn cũng rất hợp lý là các quán dọc đường bao biển với giá cả bình dân, đồ tươi sống.

*Chơi gì?*
Đến với Hạ Long dịp hè du khách sẽ được hoà mình trên sóng biển với bãi cát sạch mịn của bãi tắm Hoàng Gia hoặc hành trình theo các tour trên Vịnh Hạ Long với những hang động, đảo đá kỹ vĩ nên thơ. Tham gia tour, du khách còn được trải nghiệm những hoạt động như chèo thuyền Kayak, thăm làng chài…
*Carnaval Hạ Long*
Sắp tới có rất nhiều hoạt động văn hóa thể thao sẽ được diễn ra, du khách không nên bỏ qua như Carnaval Hạ Long 2013, giải bóng biển bãi biển quốc tế Tuần Châu, giải đua xe địa hình Hạ Long Challenger…

*Mua sắm ở vịnh Hạ Long*
Sau một ngày tham quan, buổi tối du khách có thể đi dạo dọc bãi biển để thư giãn hoặc mua sắm đồ lưu niệm tại khu chợ đêm.
*Sá sùng khô*
Du khách có thể ghé qua chợ Hạ Long mua sá sùng khô, mực khô, chả mực, hải sản khô được đóng gói cẩn thận.
*Mỹ nghệ than đá*
Ngoài ra du khách có thể mua đồ mỹ nghệ than đá, các tặng phẩm đặc trưng của Quảng Ninh tại các cửa hàng lưu niệm, Trung tâm thương mại Hạ Long Center mới đưa vào khai thác.
Quảng Ninh với thế mạnh là du lịch biển đảo. Ngoài Hạ Long, du khách có thể đến Vân Đồn, Quan Lạn, Ngọc Vừng, Cô Tô… để được hoà mình trong làn nước trong xanh của những bãi tắm còn hoang sơ với những con người thân thiện mến khách.

Tham khảo thêm chương trình tại:
Du lich Ha Long, tour du lich Ha Long, tour Ha Long, du lich Ha Long 2012

Chúc bạn có một chuyến du lịch thú vị!

Công ty Cổ phần FIDITOUR
Địa chỉ: 127 - 129 Nguyễn Huệ* Q1* TP.HCM
Điện thoại: 08.3914.1414
Yahoo: fiditour_touronline5
Email: thupham@fiditour.com
Hoặc liên hệ trực tiếp qua số điện thoại: 0909.640.889 (Ms.Thu)

----------

